

Gluten Intolerance May Not Exist - jpatokal
http://www.forbes.com/sites/rosspomeroy/2014/05/15/non-celiac-gluten-sensitivity-may-not-exist/

======
jpatokal
Linkbaity title (this is specifically about non-celiac gluten intolerance),
but the referenced study appears to contain some pretty serious science.

------
oldbuzzard
37 subjects... serious science indeed...

~~~
tormeh
It's nutritional science. Long studies with not that much money means fewer
subjects. It's better than nothing, I guess.

